# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  giúp mình key/crack Picture Resize Genius với

## sang8382

các anh chị giúp giùm em cái key or crack của phần mềm picture resize genius 2.9.7 với. em đang cần lắm lắm.:wacko: cám ơn các anh chị nhiều nhiều:book:

----------


## noithatquangvinh

bạn thử dùng key sau thử sao nhé:



> fhjmcndxhaayihdcftevfvgybijghofbfwctaadcaoeucndgeu czgmecdbesjiiqfjgyctjufziieoghgzgahiikdzgagwacbmdl jmblbqiaguatewdkfpdiigifebgbddhxfcbncrfyhghxja


hoặc có thể tham khảo thêm một số file crack tại *đây*
chúc vui

----------


## sownlee

cam on ban nhieu nhen. nhung trong cái form đang kí còn có name và email nữa, mình điền sao hả ban:emlaugh: giúp mình phát nữa nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## trungtrinh

bạn dùng account sau đăng nhập hen, mình đăng kí òi á keke



> id: kenheo
> pass: 123456


chúc vui

----------


## quocphong

em down ve rui, cai rui ma co thay hoi dang ky j dau,chi co de la unregister k ha,vay la sao ha may pac,giup em voi nha,thanks

----------

